# Does Thrush go away on it's own?



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

I believe my dd has beginning stages of thrush and when I called my ped he said he believes it to be a normal immune response in babies and he doesn't get too worried about it. He said that it will go away on it's own and unless it's interfering with bf he wouldn't worry about it. I have never heard this and would like to catch this early to avoid cracked nipples and a baby who doesn't want to feed due to pain.
There are white patches on her tongue that don't wipe away and it looks like there are a few little white spots on the roof of her mouth. Nothing in her cheeks or on her lips. My breasts don't really hurt, there was alittle bit of burning in one breast yesterday but nothing today. I am taking Acidopholious daily
Does anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

hi im am typing while feeding so please excuse any mistakes. i had thrush with both ds, the first had it so bad it was on his bum and it would bleed when i wiped it. with the second my nipples got it first and it hurt so much to breatfeed i almost gave up, i thought it was a poor latch since ds had no spots in his mouth, i went to a doc and she told me to get nystatin, to put on my nipples, nothing for ds sice he had no spots he was not infected to. well that was bs, my nipples got worse and i went to see my doc, she said eventhough he had no spots he still had it since it gets spread back and forth, he did however only have 1 spot in his mouth i had the worste of it. it is not fun when it gets to the point when you want to stop nursing because it hurts so much, i do still nurse since i got the right help. i would really advise you to get a 2nd 3rd or however many opinions it takes, you must get something for the both of you, it is pointless not to, as it gets spread back and forth. good luck and i hope your nipples don't get as sore as mine did.
ilovemy2ds


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have never seeni t go away on its own. And the sooner you treat it the easier it is to treat. a litle acidopholis or a little genetian violet, peice of cake, no pain etc.


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragment. my ped also said that genetian (sp?) violet was poisionous?! I'm positive she has it and it is spreading, there are spots on her bottom lip now. Can I self treat? How would I go about doing that other than taking the acidopholious? Can I take more than the recommended one pill daily without hurting dd? Sorry for all of the questions but I really don't want this to get out of hand.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I have been told it does not go away on it's own, it is yeast and it just happens we cannot prevent it you need a perciption to get rid of it.

Common law to my dh of 12 years














2 ds














will be 5 on the 23rd of feb and







: will be 5 months on feb 21st


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

I went into the bf forum and they had a thrush post there and they recommended grapefruit seed extract which I'm going to try. If anyone here knows about this treatment please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I took 9 capsules a day of acidopholis plus 6 of caprylic acid. Both are available through health fod strores. genetian violet is available though yout pharmacist but probably behind the counter. Just ask. It cost less than $5. Paint it on your nipple ad areola with aq-tip (NOT your whole breast







don't ask ). let it dry. shower, let your baby nurse. that should coat her mouth sufficiently. careful, it is messy and stains. repeat for three days. wait three days. if it is still there repeat. You may also want to get some athletes foot cream and apply to your babys bottom (I forget the official name). monostat cream also works but cost more. even if they aren't showing signs it is best to cover all your bases. add a few drops of TTO or GSE to your laundry and dish water. Oh you can also use apple cider vinigar. Just add about a cup to your dishwater and washing machine.


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks lilyka!


----------

